# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão de Artigos >  Nitratos

## Julio Macieira

*NITRATOS* 



O significado dos nitratos no aquário é menos compreendido pelos entendidos da aquariofilia do que o efeito do amónio e dos nitritos. Embora os nitratos não sejam tão letais como no caso do amónio e os nitritos, com níveis elevados de nitratos e com o tempo têm um efeito negativo em peixes, em plantas e no ambiente do aquário no general.

*Efeitos nos Peixes*

Os peixes sentirão o impacto dos nitratos com o tempo, se os níveis alcançarem 100 ppm, particularmente se os níveis se mantiverem. O stress resultante para os peixes marinhos mais susceptíveis à doença inibem sua habilidade de se reproduzirem. Os níveis elevados do nitrato são especialmente prejudiciais para a adaptação dos peixes novos, e afectarão seu crescimento. Além disso, nitratos elevados diminuem os níveis do oxigénio, o que stressa ainda mais os peixes.

*Outros efeitos*

Os nitratos elevados são um contribuinte significativo ao crescimento indesejável das algas.
O nitrato mesmo que baixo a 10 ppm promoverá o crescimento das algas. As algas em aquários recentemente montados são geralmente devido aos níveis elevados dos nitratos. Embora as plantas utilizem nitratos, se os nitratos crescerem mais rapidamente do que as quantidades de nitratos que as plantas conseguirem consumir, as plantas podem ser invadidas com as algas, conduzindo finalmente à sua morte.

*De onde os nitratos vêm?*

Os nitratos são um subproduto da conjugação do nitrito durante os últimos estágios do ciclo de nitrogénio, e estarão presentes em algum grau em todos os aquários. Detritos, restos de planta deteriorando, os filtros sujos, alimentação em excesso, e excesso de peixes no tanque, contribuem à produção excessiva dos nitratos. A água que se usou para encher o aquário tem frequentemente nitratos. A água bebemos pode ter os nitratos tão elevados quanto 40 ppm. Antes de adicionar a água no seu tanque teste os nitratos, para assim que você saber se os níveis são elevados na sua fonte de água. Se os nitratos estiverem acima de 10 ppm, você deve considerar outras fontes de água que estão livres dos nitratos.

*Níveis desejados*

Na natureza os nitratos remanescem muito baixos, geralmente bem abaixo de 5 ppm. Em aquários de água doce os nitratos devem ser mantidos abaixo de 50 ppm permanentemente, preferivelmente abaixo de 25 ppm. Se você estiver criando peixes, ou pretende combater o crescimento de algas, mantenha nitratos abaixo de 10 ppm. 

*Como reduzir os nitratos*

Ao contrário da amónia e dos nitritos, as bactérias que removem nitratos não gostam de ambientes dos ricos de oxigénio. Consequentemente, os filtros convencionais não abrigam as bactérias que removem os nitratos. Embora os filtros especiais existam que removerão os nitratos, tais dispositivos são geralmente caros comparados a outras unidades de filtração.

*Mantenha o tanque limpo*  O desperdício produz finalmente nitratos. Tanques mais limpos produzem poucos nitratos em primeiro lugar.

*Não alimente os peixes em excesso*  A alimentação em excesso é uma condição significativa ao aumento dos nitratos adicionais e a outros desperdícios indesejáveis, tais como fosfatos.

*A troca de água*  Executar mudanças regulares da água com água que tenha quase nenhuns nitratos abaixará o nível total do nitrato no tanque. A água de RO/DI é uma escolha excelente para manter níveis de nitratos baixos.

*Usos de plantas* As plantas vivas utilizam nitratos, e ajudá-los-ão manter os nitratos baixos.

*Uso do nitrogénio*  Em vez de um desnitrificador caro ou de um filtro especial, usar meios especiais no filtro que você tem. Embora não abaixem nitratos dramaticamente, se usado junto com outros métodos o resultado será benéfico.


(Tradução)
http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/wa...a/nitrates.htm

----------


## Ricardo Lacerda

Aproveitando este tópico...
... o que achas da utilização de Tridacnas como "biofiltro" de nitratos?

...além do que já foi dito em alguns artigos ( http://web.archive.org/web/200307272...ch/biofilt.htm ) tens alguma ideia?
Como tiveste o teu aqua montado com 2 Tridacnas de tamanho já considerável.... e uma delas acabou por morrer exactamente quando a qualidade da água melhorou...
..será que foi por isso?...que realmente ao alimentar-se elas usam os nitratos e nutrientes na água?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Ricardo 




> e uma delas acabou por morrer exactamente quando a qualidade da água melhorou...


Pois é...aí é que está a questão.
Com a retirada excessiva de nutrientes será que a agua melhorou ?

Em minha opinião acho não. Como podes observar no meu aquario, está a haver uma reacção muito postiva á paragem do meu escumador. Penso que a tridacna que morreu foi precisamente por isso, "falta de alimentação", a outra que tenho que se encontrava "retraida" encontra-se no momento em franca recuperação.

Estou convencido que o escumador para alem de retirar "produtos"  indesejaveis ao aquario, tambem retira muitos dos nutrientes indispensáveis aos vários seres vivos no aquario, tais como ás tridacnas. Por isso recomendo que a sua utilização deve de ser ponderada e não intensiva.

O artigo em si, para mim não é novidade, pois já foram publicados vários estudos em que o crescimento das tridacnas se observa ser mais significativo com valores mais elevados do que os usualmente recomendados para aquarios marinhos. A capacidade de consumo de nitrato pelas tridacnas é uma realidade comprovada.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Entao por exemplo para um aquario com 2 meses, as tridacnas podem ser beneficas para a remoçao de nitratos, e aconselhaveis?
Tou com os nitratos entre os 20-40 ppm.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Gil,

As Tridacnas até poderiam ser benéficas para o teu aquário, o problema é que ele não está preparado para as receber! São animais sensíveis e que apesar de suportarem bem os nitratos e segundo alguma teorias até os eliminarem, são sensíveis a variações de outros parâmetros que não podes de forma alguma já ter estabilizados.

Aconselho-te a colocares macro-algas em vez das tridacnas - vais ver que te sai mais em conta!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Gil Miguel

ok (obrigado pela resposta) queria confirmar esse facto..  já me queriam impijir uma mesmo sabendo a data do meu aquario...fiquei esclarecido.
Quanto aos parametros com tao pouco tempo acredito que nao estejam de facto estabilizados. O Kh anda por volta dos 6-7, ph 8.0-8.5 nitritos e amonia -0 .

As maravilhosas tridacnas vao ter muito que esperar   :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------

